# Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll



## MONITOR (Jan 23, 2004)

Spare a newbie







for another wheel poll thread








Yesterday we had a mini Miata gtg by Woodbury and had a discussion on what set of 15" wheels look better in a NA Miata, needless to say it was a split decision between the Panasport and Miata's BBS:
Panasport (I prefer this for its timeless look, and the weight isn't too shabby either; 14.1lbs for 14's, 15.8lbs for 15s, and 17lbs for 16s) Note: the Panasport pictures below are 16s as we couldn't find 15" Panasport wheels on a Miata.
















Miata's BBS 15x6 (classic look, weights 12lbs)
























Thought, I throw in these cool pictures of the Yellowsunburst Miata with the Minicooper's 17s:



















_Modified by MONITOR at 8:54 PM 2-7-2004_


----------



## rx7racr (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (MONITOR)*

panasports - but smaller than 16. the panasports have a very classic look to them, and they will look appropriate in smaller sizes. 
Unlike a contemporary wheel - most of which look better in larger-than-stock sizes


----------



## theevilshiftkey (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (rx7racr)*

12 inch panasports.


----------



## MONITOR (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (rx7racr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rx7racr* »_panasports - but smaller than 16. the panasports have a very classic look to them, and they will look appropriate in smaller sizes. 


I agree, the ideal size would be 14s-15s (at the most). I also like the Watanabe because it gives the same look, in a lighter wheel with some interesting color choice but the pricing is way higher than that of the Panasport.

_Quote, originally posted by *theevilshiftkey* »_12 inch panasports.









I've seen a contingent of Miata enthusiast running 13s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## blown54 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (MONITOR)*

BBS all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LuxNova (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (blown54)*

The Panasports, hands down. They greatly increase the "British Sports Car" vibe that the Miata has.


----------



## 2Turbos2Many (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (LuxNova)*

The panasports look like classic Saab wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (MONITOR)*

Wow, that's a tough one. I can't decide; they both look über-hot.


----------



## Isis187 (Jan 28, 2004)

14 inch panasport.
It's a miata. Panasport is the way to go.


----------



## GTiTOM (May 11, 2000)

*Re: (Isis187)*

i actually like the 16" panasports, but i'd like to see the 15s. the bbs's just don't look right on the car, and the mini coopers look too big. they're definitely not proportional for the car.


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

Of the two pictured above, I like the panasports, but my favorite wheels on a Miata are the Miata NB 16" 5-spokes, and 16" Kosei K1.:


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

If you *must* have 15", how about the '96 Miata M-edition wheels (made by Enkei):
















-Nick


_Modified by GTI 20v at 7:09 PM 2-7-2004_


----------



## MONITOR (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (GTiTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiTOM* »_i actually like the 16" panasports, but i'd like to see the 15s.

15"x7" Panasport wheels, 38mm offset, Yokohama ES100 195/50-15 tires


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (MONITOR)*

I honestly don't think you can go wrong with EITHER choice. Both are quality wheels that look excellent on the Miata. It's a matter of personal preference here. I have to say that I think 16" is pushing it, and 15" looks best on the Miata.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (JrodVW)*

I like both very much!! 
I've also been playing the mindgame and trying to decide what to do with the wheels. I keep coming back to Panasports and BBS.
I think the Panasports compliment the retro spirit of the car, which is what I like about the stock wheels my NA came with..








But the BBS are timeless. They aren't period-specific, and look good in any case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Personally, I wouldn't go larger than 15" or smaller than 13". Just my preference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MONITOR (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_Personally, I wouldn't go larger than 15" or smaller than 13".

I agree, the stock wheels from the earlier Miatas (90-93) resembles the "banana type" Panasport wheels. I can't go any larger than 15'' myself. I am still waiting to hear from Moss motors regarding the weight on the MiniLite Reproduction alloys (specifically made for the Miata) Both wheels are universally good looking, a friend of mine sported the panasport on his Toyota Starlet and looked great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by MONITOR at 4:56 AM 2-8-2004_


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (MONITOR)*

Little known fact: Mazda designers used Panasport wheels when they did the initial mock up and design of the Miata...maybe that's why they look so good


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (vduBen)*

The BBS is much lighter...the choice is obvious for a sportcar...


----------



## 0zeke0 (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (MONITOR)*

BBS RMs


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (0zeke0)*

Panasports or Rota Circuit-8's for me:


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (SeattleGLI)*

panasports all the way. I can honestly say I have never seen a car with panasports on which they looked out of place. the most timeless wheel ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (MONITOR)*

this is how it's done
































sorry 56k 


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 7:50 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## MONITOR (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (assideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assideways* »_this is how it's done














































































_Modified by LangsamKafer at 7:50 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (assideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assideways* »_this is how it's done
















sorry 56k 

Oh wow







What wheels and size are they? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 7:50 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (DuBLover)*

nice photos! I had wondered if the mini wheels would fit on the miata since they are also 4x100mm.. I guess I got my question answered now.. LOL
Do you know if the center bore is the same by chance?


----------



## MONITOR (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (ceboyd)*

I'm not sure if the center bore is the same, the guy who installed the Mini wheels seem to not have any problems and didn't do any adjustments. I'll have to double check with him.


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (MONITOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MONITOR* »_I'm not sure if the center bore is the same, the guy who installed the Mini wheels seem to not have any problems and didn't do any adjustments. I'll have to double check with him.

I'd be really curious to hear if the offset is the same and/or he had to use spacers and if they are actually hubcentric or bolt centric on the miata..
thanks in advance!


----------



## MONITOR (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Uh oh, another wheel poll: The Miata wheel poll (ceboyd)*

He said it's the same center bore, no spacers were used, infact he said it is decently spaced out and that it's a direct fit w/ no rubbing problem or such at all. He is currently selling it if you are interested. He just sold his sunburst Miata but the he has the set of wheels.


----------

